# Hymer 544 - Cracked sink



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

I have a 1994 (new style) Hymer 544.

We went to Livigno (Italian Alps) last week ,where the temperature dropped to -20. 

One of the results of this was that the sink cracked (brittle) and there is now a hole in the sink.

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement?

Many thanks

Martin


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Try O'Leary Motorhomes Online Shop 
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

I would think Hymer would still have spares of them as they were used upto about 95ish , Hymer spares at preston would help , (if they are still there) or Narbonne accessoires might help, www.narbonne accessoires.fr on line .


----------

